# Sabis choueifat - teaching advice? Any Sabis teachers here?



## Whatdoesthisdo (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,
I'm a new teacher who is currently during the application process for a position in the UAE.

I had a few questions regarding the schools (all the information I could found has been outdated as in over 5 years old):

- What is the environment when working in such a company? as I have read some negative comments and posts regarding this

- I am a new teacher and would consider teaching for about 2-3 years to get experience

- Is there perhaps any new teachers from 2015/2016 that can comment on the salary (aside from the accommodation etc which is provided?) - This would help when reviewing an offer.
I plan on teaching senior kids (Grad 10-12 approx), Not sure if the salary differs for high schools and primary schools. I am planning on teaching economics, does salary differ between subjects like mathematics / English? (Just curious)

Open to any sorts of advice from current/previous SABIS employees or persons with useful information regarding the company.

My overall opinion, I understand that it's not the best position, but hey, we all have to start off somewhere in the UAE. 
With regards to salary, very unsure - if possible would like some scales of current teachers, to compare an offer to. (From what I read online, I do know the base salary is on the lower end - but major expenses such as housing, medical, utilities are covered so there doesn't seem to be too many monthly costs aside from food, clothes, leisure and such things)

As I mentioned before, any useful information would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Whatdoesthisdo (Jan 22, 2016)

I also forgot to mention, what is the free time like?

would we be able to study part time?

has anyone studied part time at a local UAE university for masters?


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi whatdoesthisdo. What qualifications to you have?


----------



## Whatdoesthisdo (Jan 22, 2016)

mrsjones said:


> Hi whatdoesthisdo. What qualifications to you have?


Recent grad, majored in economics & finance (business degree) hence I was looking at teaching economics.
Seeing as SABIS advertises at our Uni, I applied to them. 
I do realize I need a couple years teaching experience before I can go anywhere and figure that SABIS would be okay to start at.

I have an interview with them soon, but it would be nice to get more information on the school.


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

*Don't do it!!*

I can tell you they have one of the worst reputations on the international teaching circuit. If you have them on your resume not a single other international school will smile at your "teaching experience." For a first job in Dubai go to GEMS Education. They are also not the best employer but at least they have decent schools and their teachers are qualified. Sabis a) doesn't let teachers or parents meet (seem strange?) b) They way they handle flights and summer pay is questionable (making you wait till you get back from summer for example to get summer pay which you ALREADY EARNED by completing the contract! c) If you heard lots of bad reviews. Listen to them.


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

There may be other schools that will be happy to take on a graduate. It's worth looking into as there are A LOT of schools in UAE. Also there are many schools that have really good PD which would support new teachers. Have a look on TES - so many jobs this week!


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

SABIS has their own curriculum, which is different from A-Level/American Diploma etc. It's also very rigorous, testing-heavy, places an emphasis on rote learning rather than critical thinking etc. You can always tell a Choueifati apart from other graduates. It's also somewhat prestigious. SABIS graduates tend to get admitted into the better universities, have successful careers etc. There have been criticisms, over the years, however, that SABIS kids tend to be a bit robotic and that the system is too rigorous/stressful. Not sure to what extent the system has been reformed over the year. This is my impression, from friends/family who went to SABIS in Egypt, Lebanon, UAE (as students, not faculty/staff). Do not know the workplace culture at SABIS schools, but I imagine them to be very 'performance-oriented.' 
I also heard that most Choueifati teachers have Master's degrees. 
The other big education 'corporation' in the UAE is GEMS-plenty of threads on Expat Forum regarding staff conditions/packages, worth reading.


----------



## open-heart-open-mind (Oct 6, 2018)

I too am concerned and new to the IS circuit though I have some experience teaching and working with children. It appears that the parents of upper school students may be happy about the focus on test scores and entry to universities. It is clearly very competitive. However, my focus is on early child development and hence teaching in the JK-K age range. All international research calls for very small student:teacher ratios; a close collaborative open home-teacher relationship; a kindergarten space which invites exploration, experimentation, collaboration; and an emotional atmosphere that is warm, secure, connected, affirming, relating. In the early years socio-emotional and linguistic development are key. If done well children will learn to self regulate to have a genuine love of learning. It need not be imposed upon them.. they are naturally curious and open. I would love to hear from JK-K-gr1 teachers.


----------



## open-heart-open-mind (Oct 6, 2018)

Floridaorange said:


> I can tell you they have one of the worst reputations on the international teaching circuit. If you have them on your resume not a single other international school will smile at your "teaching experience." For a first job in Dubai go to GEMS Education. They are also not the best employer but at least they have decent schools and their teachers are qualified. Sabis a) doesn't let teachers or parents meet (seem strange?) b) They way they handle flights and summer pay is questionable (making you wait till you get back from summer for example to get summer pay which you ALREADY EARNED by completing the contract! c) If you heard lots of bad reviews. Listen to them.


Hi, I too am new to IS schools. I have been contacted by SABIS. I am an ECD specialist and growing very concerned about teaching Kindergarten in a system that 'believes in large classrooms' and prohibits parent-teacher interaction... All of this goes against cutting edge brain and early psycho-social and cognitive development research. Do you know people who have worked for them in the lower grades?


----------



## open-heart-open-mind (Oct 6, 2018)

Floridaorange said:


> I can tell you they have one of the worst reputations on the international teaching circuit. If you have them on your resume not a single other international school will smile at your "teaching experience." For a first job in Dubai go to GEMS Education. They are also not the best employer but at least they have decent schools and their teachers are qualified. Sabis a) doesn't let teachers or parents meet (seem strange?) b) They way they handle flights and summer pay is questionable (making you wait till you get back from summer for example to get summer pay which you ALREADY EARNED by completing the contract! c) If you heard lots of bad reviews. Listen to them.


Hi FloridaOrange,
Do you happen to know teachers at any of the UAE Sabis schools who would be open to sharing about their experiences/perspectives... I'm looking to each early years and I'm pretty shocked to see the SABIS system claim that large classes are better as I would not concur that that is appropriate for very young students. The lack of partnership with the family is also odd. I'd so appreciate being put in touch with any open folks


----------



## open-heart-open-mind (Oct 6, 2018)

Whatdoesthisdo said:


> Hi,
> I'm a new teacher who is currently during the application process for a position in the UAE.
> 
> I had a few questions regarding the schools (all the information I could found has been outdated as in over 5 years old):
> ...




Hi, I am just now discovering the IS world and SABIS.. What did you end up deciding to do? Have you gone with SABIS? If so, how do you find it? I'd really love any candid insights. Many Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

open-heart-open-mind said:


> Hi, I am just now discovering the IS world and SABIS.. What did you end up deciding to do? Have you gone with SABIS? If so, how do you find it? I'd really love any candid insights. Many Thanks!


Hi,
Neither of the members that you are requesting information from have logged onto this site since 2016 - so you are unlikely to get a reply from them.
Cheers
Steve


----------

